# Black Plague Halloween 2015



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

A little pumpkinrot feel with the black death disease....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the plague doctor!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang, NICE! I would be tempted to wash up thoroughly after going thru


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes I probably should put some hand sanitizer at the end of the driveway on halloween!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work MM.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great. Nice work on a very creative theme!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Bravo! I like the attention to detail. what piano piece is that? Very appropriate.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Your Plague Creature creeps me out! So very well done and I love, love, love the black and white photos. Very sinister overall look and so well staged. Bravo, MM!!!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

The background music is Nuages Gris (grey clouds) by Liszt performed by Andreas Muehlen-Wester. Thanks for noticing, took me awhile to find the right music!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice. Looks so good I kept expecting someone with handbell calling for people to bring out their dead.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Now there's an idea!!


----------



## Beadchaser (Nov 2, 2015)

Very nice. Love the plague doctors


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I love plague masks--uber creepy.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Well I didn't think you could top last years pirate theme. Way to go mm!!!


----------

